# Are you going to avoid the new app, or cant wait?



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Ok kids, who CANT WAIT to install the new app ASAP, and who will AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS for as long as possible?
Discuss:


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

My answer:
I’m kinda looking forward to any changes and will install it when its available.. Cant be any worse, right?!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There's a new reason to hate uber and you want to wait? Lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So how you gonna know...

the surge multiplier...

Nothing worse than a new app...

That takes away functionality...

To much info is bad for ants...8>O

I'm in no hurry...8>)

Rakos


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I'll probably wait till I'm forced to update in order to log on which usually isn't long after an update

I liked the way the app looked and getting rid of the BS on the front screen but I hate not being able to see the surge multiplier also most new apps are buggy even after beta.

I did notice I got an in app message from a rider today which I did like as they had put the pin at the hotel next door it's only a 100 ft difference but them sending me an in app message that was actually automatically read to me was nice saying which hotel they were at


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

IERide said:


> My answer:
> I'm kinda looking forward to any changes and will install it when its available.. Cant be any worse, right?!


Make sure you have a 3rd party Surge monitoring app if you wanna know exact surge. Aside from this MAJOR issue, the good outweighs the bad imho. But this one is a deal breaker.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yah, we dont really do the surge out here, so that’s a non issue.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I like new updates to apps so I’m curious to test it myself. But there are absolutely problems that need solving and I’m hoping the 2 city beta rollout helps that

But then again this is Uber


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

No more trip details to see how much rider paid and Uber received.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Well that kinda sucks.. Not that I care, but LESS detail/info is not good.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

I received an in-app message on a trip to the airport this am, was nice to have that option, but I haven't updated the app yet. I can still see trip/fare details also. 

I will give you all my $.02 on some of these changes. If you follow the "experiment" we are being subjected to in Charlotte, NC, you know for the past 7 months we only receive a fixed $ surge vs a multiplier (which the rider still pays). When we zoom in on a surge map, we see a dollar amount starting at $1 in the outer band, and increasing up to $2, sometimes $6.50, and very rarely $10. So that's what you receive no matter if the trip is a $5 normal fare, or $50 normal fare. Uber gets the rest. And yes, our profit margins have reduced pretty noticeably. I believe they are removing access to viewing the surge multiplier and option to view trip'fare details, as a way to gradually ease the pain of moving everyone to the current Charlotte surge methodology. You won't realize how much you're giving up when you receive a $1.50 surge amount and Uber charged the driver 3.2x. We can view trip details and see that driver paid $67 while we received $14 or they paid $37 and we got $9. Yes, these are very real and common examples. We have no idea what multiplier Uber charges the riders now, but we can still see the trip details and note how much the rider paid to see how much we missed out on. Uber management informed me on two separate calls that they plan to roll the Charlotte "new" surge method out by August/September. These app updates will help them soften the blow. Again, my $.02, take it as you want. We have a few posts about our struggles in the Charlotte market under our city's page on here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IERide said:


> Ok kids, who CANT WAIT to install the new app ASAP, and who will AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS for as long as possible?
> Discuss:


Mehhhhhhh . . .


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

I received the in app message as well. You still touch your screen to read, type and send messages. I don’t really see the improvement here.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

IERide said:


> My answer:
> I'm kinda looking forward to any changes and will install it when its available.. Cant be any worse, right?!


I will install it when available. Based on the presentation, I honestly did not see any differences from the current APP.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ribak said:


> I will install it when available. Based on the presentation, I honestly did not see any differences from the current APP.


Don't worry it doing affect your earnings lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

XPG said:


> No more trip details to see how much rider paid and Uber received.
> 
> View attachment 222875
> View attachment 222876


What? For real?

That says to me that they plan on screwing us over further. 

Myself I am going to try to wait at least a few weeks before installing it. I will let you fine people help get all the bugs out first. 



Failed Login said:


> I received an in-app message on a trip to the airport this am, was nice to have that option, but I haven't updated the app yet. I can still see trip/fare details also.
> 
> I will give you all my $.02 on some of these changes. If you follow the "experiment" we are being subjected to in Charlotte, NC, you know for the past 7 months we only receive a fixed $ surge vs a multiplier (which the rider still pays). When we zoom in on a surge map, we see a dollar amount starting at $1 in the outer band, and increasing up to $2, sometimes $6.50, and very rarely $10. So that's what you receive no matter if the trip is a $5 normal fare, or $50 normal fare. Uber gets the rest. And yes, our profit margins have reduced pretty noticeably. I believe they are removing access to viewing the surge multiplier and option to view trip'fare details, as a way to gradually ease the pain of moving everyone to the current Charlotte surge methodology. You won't realize how much you're giving up when you receive a $1.50 surge amount and Uber charged the driver 3.2x. We can view trip details and see that driver paid $67 while we received $14 or they paid $37 and we got $9. Yes, these are very real and common examples. We have no idea what multiplier Uber charges the riders now, but we can still see the trip details and note how much the rider paid to see how much we missed out on. Uber management informed me on two separate calls that they plan to roll the Charlotte "new" surge method out by August/September. These app updates will help them soften the blow. Again, my $.02, take it as you want. We have a few posts about our struggles in the Charlotte market under our city's page on here.


If that happens I will NEVER purposely drive an event where it surges again. Playing games wqith the surge removes all incentive to do it. It is barely worth it now already because usually a surge also means high traffic which menas pay at the ridiculous 9 cents a minute rate here while sitting in traffic.

Also if they no longer let me see what the rider paid I will be extremely selective about the trips I take. What that means right now is I will avoid short trips like the plague.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I can still see what rider pays and updated app today


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

IERide said:


> Ok kids, who CANT WAIT to install the new app ASAP, and who will AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS for as long as possible?
> Discuss:


I will avoid it until I have no choice.



IERide said:


> Cant be any worse, right?!


Hahahahahahahaha! Right.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I can still see what rider pays and updated app today


You got the new app they hyped in the BIG EVENT? Or just an update of the current driver's app?

*****
*Also, can anyone give a suggestion of a good surge indicator app?* Pain in the ass that Uber's no longer showing the multiplier! As if it's not a relevant factor in whether a driver accepts a ride request!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> You got the new app they hyped in the BIG EVENT? Or just an update of the current driver's app?
> 
> *****
> *Also, can anyone give a suggestion of a good surge indicator app?* Pain in the ass that Uber's no longer showing the multiplier! As if it's not a relevant factor in whether a driver accepts a ride request!


Doesn't look new if anything I find it slower but nothing life ruining yet lol

It was an auto update on android btw

I use surge chaser which I think is great but it is based off the uber app which I think is bad info as far as surges. I paid for the upgrade for the year I think $45

I am unsure if I will renew since uber merged pool and x and the pool requests are overwhelmingly annoying and I haven't seen enough surges over 3.0 which is the min i would take on x down here


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

Failed Login said:


> I received an in-app message on a trip to the airport this am, was nice to have that option, but I haven't updated the app yet. I can still see trip/fare details also.
> 
> I will give you all my $.02 on some of these changes. If you follow the "experiment" we are being subjected to in Charlotte, NC, you know for the past 7 months we only receive a fixed $ surge vs a multiplier (which the rider still pays). When we zoom in on a surge map, we see a dollar amount starting at $1 in the outer band, and increasing up to $2, sometimes $6.50, and very rarely $10. So that's what you receive no matter if the trip is a $5 normal fare, or $50 normal fare. Uber gets the rest. And yes, our profit margins have reduced pretty noticeably. I believe they are removing access to viewing the surge multiplier and option to view trip'fare details, as a way to gradually ease the pain of moving everyone to the current Charlotte surge methodology. You won't realize how much you're giving up when you receive a $1.50 surge amount and Uber charged the driver 3.2x. We can view trip details and see that driver paid $67 while we received $14 or they paid $37 and we got $9. Yes, these are very real and common examples. We have no idea what multiplier Uber charges the riders now, but we can still see the trip details and note how much the rider paid to see how much we missed out on. Uber management informed me on two separate calls that they plan to roll the Charlotte "new" surge method out by August/September. These app updates will help them soften the blow. Again, my $.02, take it as you want. We have a few posts about our struggles in the Charlotte market under our city's page on here.


Why in the world would anyone still accept or even drive for uber with that flat rate surge? It's drivers like this that gave them the reason to keep this BS flat rate surge...... these drivers can blame the death of surge on desperate drivers like themselves


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ll go kicking and screaming without a surge map.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

As I've stated elsewhere, albeit in different terms, to me it looks like the main intent of the new app is to lower the required skill level of the average driver, thereby resulting in an even higher tolerance for full time minimum wage earning. Only someone who drives hand-to-mouth would need to be obsessed with real-time earnings / instant pay to the extent that it's prominently shown front and center. Only someone who doesn't know his or her city would need to see the streets in front of the surge cloud, or need directions to get to the surge cloud.

Perhaps the app is also intended to make driving more enjoyable. This too is intended to lower wages, or at least pacify the calls for increased earnings potential. It's a well known practice that modern businesses employ: improve working conditions and you can pay workers less than you otherwise would. It's not necessarily evil or manipulative, just smart business practice. I myself made more money at my last day job but didn't like the commute, the travel, the benefits, or working with liars in a negative environment.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> As I've stated elsewhere, albeit in different terms, to me it looks like the main intent of the new app is to lower the required skill level of the average driver, thereby resulting in an even higher tolerance for full time minimum wage earning. Only someone who drives hand-to-mouth would need to be obsessed with real-time earnings / instant pay to the extent that it's prominently shown front and center. Only someone who doesn't know his or her city would need to see the streets in front of the surge cloud, or need directions to get to the surge cloud.
> 
> Perhaps the app is also intended to make driving more enjoyable. This too is intended to lower wages, or at least pacify the calls for increased earnings potential. It's a well known practice that modern businesses employ: improve working conditions and you can pay workers less than you otherwise would. It's not necessarily evil or manipulative, just smart business practice. I myself made more money at my last day job but didn't like the commute, the travel, the benefits, or working with liars in a negative environment.


Was your last job at uber corporate?


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

UberwhoIaM said:


> Why in the world would anyone still accept or even drive for uber with that flat rate surge? It's drivers like this that gave them the reason to keep this BS flat rate surge...... these drivers can blame the death of surge on desperate drivers like themselves


The fixed dollar surge sucks, no doubt about it. Telling someone else to quit driving is much easier than you making the decision to quit yourself. We'll see how quick the drivers quit when the fixed surge program rolls out nationwide in August. Maybe you'll quit, maybe you want. But always easier to blame others and tell them what to do when you aren't involved. And for the record, I am far from desperate. I drive most every Saturday night from 10:30pm until 3am (after the family turns in for the night) and get 3-4 airport riders from 4am-7am every Monday morning on my way out of town. Surge or no surge, the opportunity is well suited for my schedule and goals. There have likely been some drivers quit. I've reduced the nights I drive from 2 to 1 as it's not worth as much anymore. I've pressed them every week to do away with it, which very few others have done. I've had conversations on the phone with folks from their product division in HQ and provided volumes of factual data on why this system is detrimental to drivers. I've ensured that they're aware of the increased wait times in the Charlotte market for riders. I've done all I can do, outside of quitting. If I quit, it won't solve anything other than to take away the $800 per month I throw in my daughter's college savings account. Won't help you guys and won't really hurt Uber. Also, if I quit, that's one less very greasy wheel they have to listen to providing them real time feedback on how the "experiment" is working. I don't quit, I choose to influence change.

I disagree that drivers like me give them the reason to keep this BS flat rate surge. I believe being so adamantly against it and vocalizing that on a weekly basis is much more impactful than simply being another driver that quits. I spend on average 1.5 hours each week talking to various levels of support about the surge "experiment", if you argue that is less effective than quitting, you're free to feel that way. I have been very vocal about the fixed rate surge "experiment" and I will continue to be until it rolls out to the entire US. I want it to be squashed, but that doesn't look to be the case. I won't quit using this as an excuse. Maybe others who do this full time will, but not enough reason for me to stop. For me, even driving during peak times as noted above, surge trips make up less than half, probably more like a third, of my trips. It's still a significant financial impact, but it's not like all 16-20 of my trips each week are affected. Quitting over an issue that affects 3-4 of every 10 trips is not enough for me at this time. Just some context.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Was your last job at uber corporate?


Heh no. I see what you did there.


----------

